# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أفكار دعوية *متجدد -إن شاء الله-

## أمة الحليم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في هذا الموضوع ندون كل ما يخطر لنا من أفكار للدعوة إلى الله بإذن الله.

فأحيانا تخطر في بالنا أفكار  لا ندري هل سنعيش حتى نطبقها وننشرها بأفعالنا أم أن الأجل سيسبق الأمل؛ لذلك نكتبها هنا حتى لا نكتم الخير ولعل الله ينفعنا بما نكتب ويتقبله وينفع به نسأل الله من فضله.

----------


## أمة الحليم

*عن* أبي هريرة  *أن فاطمة  أتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تسأله خادما وشكت العمل فقال ما ألفيتيه عندنا قال ألا أدلك على ما هو خير لك من خادم تسبحين ثلاثا وثلاثين وتحمدين ثلاثا وثلاثين وتكبرين أربعا وثلاثين حين تأخذين مضجعك.

**في الاجتماعات العائلية قد يكون فيها بعض الخادمات وقد وجهنا النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أن التكبير خير من الخدم، فجميل أن تقوم البنات بالعمل بدلا من الخادمات وفي هذه اللحظات أن نشغل للخادمات مقاطع دعوية بلُغاتهن وتكون جاهزة مُحمّلة على الجهاز؛ حتى لا نضيع الوقت في تحميل الفيديو.
**
قال الله تعالى:** "لمن شاء منكم أن يتقدم أو يتأخر"،* *قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: إن لم تكن من المتقدمين فأنت من المتأخرين.
**
فهؤلاء الخادمات وإن كنّ مسلمات فيجب علينا نصحهم وتذكيرهم بالله حتى يزداد إيمانهنّ بالله والأجمل من ذلك هو تقوية همّتهم للدعوة إلى الله في بلادهن وتعلميهن فضل الدعوة والأجر العظيم على ذلك.


*

----------


## أمة الحليم

قال -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في الحديث الصحيح: "خيركم من تعلّم القرآن وعلّمه".

قال أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي راوي الحديث عن عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه: وذاك الذي أقعدني مقعدي هذا. أي هذا الخير العظيم والفضل الكبير المذكور في الحديث هو الذي جعلني أتفرغ لإقراء الناس، وكان قد جلس في مسجد الكوفة يعلم الناس القرآن عشرات السنين من خلافة عثمان بن عفان إلى أن تولى الحجاج.

ــــــــــــ
فما أجمل أن تتطوع من أكرمها الله بالقراءة الصحيحة للقرآن أن تتطوع لتعليم القرآن لكل من تستطيع وخاصة عند اجتماع الأهل واجتماع الأطفال قد يوجد وقت فراغ فبدل أن تنتشر الكلمات و التصرفات التي لا فائدة منها بين الأطفال؛ نقوم بتوجيههم للقرآن الكريم، والفكرة كالتالي:

١- إعطاء أرقام للأطفال.
٢- كتابة أسماء الأطفال في ورقة مرتبة بأرقامهم. 
٣- كل طفل يُكتب اسمه يُعطى هديه صغيرة لأنه همّ بالحسنة، ممكن حلوى صغيرة أو غير ذلك.
٤- دعوة الأطفال حسب أرقامهم وسؤالهم عن حالهم مع القرآن، فمن كان حافظا يتم سؤله عدة مقاطع مراجعة له، ومن كان غير حافظ يُدرب على النطق وإن أمكن يتم تحفيظه سورة قصيرة، أو شرح آية له، وأيضا يُصحح للجميع النطق حسب ما يتيسر.
٥- كلما انتهى طفل من التسميع تُعطى له هدية بسيطة ونافعة، مثل قلم، أو ورق ملاحظات، أو ورقة مطبوعة فيها جدول لتنظيم الوقت، مع مكسرات أو غير ذلك مما فيه نفع.
٦- الأفضل من تقوم بهذه الحلقة أن تُحضر معها عدة مصاحف حتى إذا أراد الأطفال المراجعة تعطيهم المصاحف للمراجعة قبل التسميع.

بذلك يتم ربط الأطفال بالوحي وبالنور والهدى، وكما قيل: *علم ابنك القرآن*،  *والقرآن سيعلمه كل شيء.*
وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

نفع الله بكِ أختي الحبيبة

----------


## أمة الحليم

/http://www.saaid.net/afkar

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

بارك الله فيك أخيتي أمة الحليم ، وزادك حرصا على الدعوة إلى الله .
بالنسبة إلى الأطفال في هذا الوقت للإسف أصبحوا مولعين بالحاس الألي ولا حول ول قوة إلا بالله ، فإن مان لابد من ذلك فيحب علينا نحن أولياء الأمور توجيه استخدامه للأفضل 
فهناك مجموعة من الأفكار صالحة للصغار بالحاسب الآلي .. 
واجعل ترفيههم مفيدا بتعليمهم بعض الأمور المفيدة مثل : 
 • تعليمهم بعض برامج الرسم السهلة مثل : فوتو درو .. والطلب منهم عمل بعض الأمور التي تنفعهم أو تنفع من حولهم . 
 • تعليمهم بعض البرامج المفيدة مثل Word وتركهم يعملون بعض الرسائل لأقاربهم (الأم .. الجدة .. إلخ ) أو يكتبون بعض الكلمات النافعة . 
 • تدريبهم على استخدام الماسحة الضوئية وتعليمهم كيف ينقلون الصور والرسومات إلى الحاسب الآلي 
 • الاستفادة من بعض أقراص الـ CD الخاصة بالقرآن الكريم والتي فيها امكانية القراء والتحفيظ .. فعن طريق هذه الأقراص يتم تحفيظهم بعض السور .
 • هناك بعض البرامج التعليمية الجيدة مثل (الشمس والطبيعة) والحقيقة أنه رائع جدا جدا .. للكبار والصغار وللذكور والإناث . 
 • وهناك مجموعة من المحاضرات منها درس للدكتور طارق السويدان باسم الإعجاز في الكون يصلح للناشئين 
 • أفلام الجهاد كثيرة الآن بالـ CD منها أفلام الشيشان وفلسطين وفتح الأندلس وغيرها .. 
 • هناك بعض الأفلام أيضا والتي تم تحويلها إلى CD وهي خاصة بالأطفال مثل (كان يا ما كان و الفاتح) على اختلاف في تقدير تقديمها للأطفال من عدمها .. 
 • هناك ألعاب كثيرة ومسابقات توزع كبرامج بالحاسب الآلي . 
 • هناك مواقع خاصة بالأطفال بالانترنت مثل موقع عبودي وغيره .. 
• هناك مجموعة من الأحكام الخاصة بالمعاملات مثل الأمانة والغش والتجسس والغيبة وبر الوالدين وحق اليتيم والربا وغيرها كثير بشكل أفلام كرتون بدون موسيقى واسمها 
" أحكام القرآن " فهي مفيدة جدا للأطفال في السن المبكر وهادفة فهي تعليم تربوي غير مباشر يعود الطفل على معرفة الحسن وتجنب السيء من الأخلاق والمعاملات .  
 ولعل هذا يكون قد أشبع رغبة الصغار وأيضا استفاد منه الكبار في التوجيه والتربية بطريقة غير مباشرة .

----------


## أمة الحليم

الله المستعان 
أخواتي الكريمات أرجو من لديها مطوية عن صفات الحجاب الشرعي مع الأدلة أن تضعها هنا مأجورة،

وأيضا لباس المرأة وضوابطه مع الأدلة إن أمكن وجزاكن الله خيرا ...

----------


## أمة الحليم

الشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي - نصيحة لطالب العلم المبتدئ قبل أن ينطلق للدعوة إلى الله

----------


## أم محمد حسونة

> الله المستعان 
> أخواتي الكريمات أرجو من لديها مطوية عن صفات الحجاب الشرعي مع الأدلة أن تضعها هنا مأجورة،
> 
> وأيضا لباس المرأة وضوابطه مع الأدلة إن أمكن وجزاكن الله خيرا ...





لباس المرأة:


لقد كرم الله المرأة أيما تكريم وشرع لها ما فيه صيانتها ومصلحتها في دينها ودنياها، وأوجب عليها أن تغطي جسدها باللباس الساتر حال ظهورها للرجال الأجانب سواء كان ذلك في بلدها أو في أي بلاد في الدنيا.
وإذا افتخرت امرأة بلبسها لثوب من تصميم فلان من المصممين،   فالمسلمة تفتخر بأنها تلبس ما شرعه الحكيم الخبير سبحانه وتعالى.


ضوابط لباس المرأة:


يجوز للمرأة أن تلبس ما شاءت من الألوان والأشكال في الحجاب والخمار بالضوابط التالية:


1-      أن لا يكون فيه زينة ظاهرة ملفتة لنظر الناس.
2-      لا يكون شفافًا يظهر ما تحته.
3-      لا يكون ضيقًا يظهر حدود الجسم.
4-      أن يغطي جميع البدن.


وقد سُئلت اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء عن الحجاب وهل هو خاص باللون الأسود فأجابت: "لباس المرأة المسلمة ليس خاصًا باللون الأسود، ويجوز لها أن تلبس أي لون من الثياب إذا كان ساترًا لعورتها وليس فيه تشبه بالرجال، وليس ضيقًا يحدد أعضاءها، ولا شفافًا يشف عما وراءه، ولا مثيرًا للفتنة" (فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 17/108).


حدود الحجاب:


يجب على المرأة تغطية ما أمر الله عز وجل بتغطيته صيانة للمرأة وإكرامًا لها.


• وقد أجمع المسلمون قاطبة على أنه يجب على المرأة المسلمة تغطية جسمها كله باللباس الساتر  ما عدا الوجه والكفين والقدمين ففيها خلاف  مشهور بين المذاهب.
• أجمع أهل العلم على وجوب تغطية الوجه والكفين عند خوف الفتنة وانتشار الفساد.
• واختلف أهل العلم في وجوب تغطية الوجه والكفين إذا أمنت الفتنة اختلافًا مشهورًا سلفًا وخلفًا.
والأحوط هو تغطية الوجه, وقد كان هذا دأب المسلمات قرونًا من الزمن.


ويدل على ذلك عدد من الأدلة:


1- الأدلة من القرآن


1-      قوله تعالى: }وَالْقَوَاعِدُ مِنْ النِّسَاءِ اللاتِي لا يَرْجُونَ نِكَاحًا فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْهِنَّ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ يَضَعْنَ ثِيَابَهُنَّ غَيْرَ مُتَبَرِّجَاتٍ بِزِينَةٍ وَأَنْ يَسْتَعْفِفْنَ خَيْرٌ لَهُنَّ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ{.


وجه الدلالة:


تخصيص الحكم بهؤلاء العجائز دليل على أن النساء الشابات يخالفنهن في الحكم، ولو كان الحكم شاملًا للجميع في جواز وضع الثياب وكشف الوجه ونحوه لم يكن لتخصيص القواعد فائدة .


2-      قوله تعالى: }يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُلْ لأَزْوَاجِكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ وَنِسَاءِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ جَلابِيبِهِنَّ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَنْ يُعْرَفْنَ فَلَا يُؤْذَيْنَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا{


قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: "أمر الله نساء المؤمنين إذا خرجن من بيوتهن في حاجة أن يغطين وجوههن من فوق رؤوسهن بالجلابيب". (تفسير الطبري 20/324) والجلباب هو الرداء فوق الخمار بمنزلة العباءة.


2- الأدلة من السنة


 1-      قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا خطب أحدكم امرأة فلا جناح عليه أن ينظر منها إذا كان إنما ينظر إليها لخطبة وإن كانت لا تعلم" (رواه أحمد 23602، وقال الهيثمي: رجاله رجال الصحيح 4/319).


وجه الدلالة:


أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نفى الجناح وهو الإثم عن الخاطب خاصة، بشرط أن يكون نظره للخطبة،  فدل هذا على أن غير الخاطب آثم بالنظر إلى الأجنبية بكل حال،  وكذلك الخاطب إذا نظر لغير الخطبة مثل أن يكون غرضه بالنظر التلذذ والتمتع ونحو ذلك.


2-      أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أمر بإخراج النساء إلى مصلى العيد, قلن: يا رسول الله, إحدانا لا يكون لها جلباب, فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لتلبسها أُختها من جلبابها" (البخاري 318).


وجه الدلالة:


يدل على أن المعتاد عند نساء الصحابة أن لا تخرج المرأة إلا بجلباب، وأنها عند عدمه لا يمكن أن تخرج، والجلباب هو الرداء الساتر لبدن المرأة بمنزلة العباءة.


3-      عن عائشة قالت: "كان الركبان يمرون بنا ونحن مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم محرمات فإذا حاذوا بنا سدلت إحدانا جلبابها من رأسها على وجهها فإذا جاوزونا كشفناه"(أبو داوود 1833).


وجه الدلالة:


في قولها "فإذا حاذونا" تعني الركبان "سدلت إحدانا جلبابها على وجهها " دليل على وجوب ستر الوجه؛ لأن المشروع في الإحرام كشفه فلولا وجود مانع قوي من كشفه حينئذٍ لوجب بقاؤه مكشوفًا حتى مع مرور الركبان .
وبيان ذلك: أن كشف الوجه في الإحرام واجب على النساء عند الأكثر من أهل العلم, والواجب لا يعارضه إلا ما هو واجب, فلولا وجوب الاحتجاب وتغطية الوجه عند الأجانب ما ساغ ترك الواجب من كشفه حال الإحرام, وقد ثبت في الصحيحين وغيرهما: أن المرأة المحرمة تنهى عن النقاب والقفازين.
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: "وهذا مما يدل على أن النقاب والقفازين كانا معروفين في النساء اللاتي لم يُحرمن وذلك يقتضي ستر وجوههن وأيديهن.." (الفتاوى 15/371).


ملحوظة مهمة:


من اقتنعت من نساء المسلمين بأقوال الفقهاء الذين يجيزون كشف الوجه إذا أمنت الفتنة بأدلتها وترى ذلك هو الصواب الذي تدين الله به, فعليها الالتزام ببقية الأحكام الثابتة والتي نص عليها المفتون بهذا القول:


1-      عدم التبرج ووضع شيء من المكياج والزينة ومواد التجميل أيًا كانت في الوجه أو اليدين, فكشف الوجه لا يعني ملؤه بالمكياج، وكشف اليدين لا يعني أن تُطِيل أظافرها، وتصبغها، وإنما تخرج محتشمة غير متزينة ولا متبرجة .
2-      يجب تغطية بقية البدن كاملًا كالرقبة ومنابت الشعر ونحو ذلك.
3-      تغطية بقية البدن باللباس الساتر بحيث لا يكون شفافًا ولا ضيقًا ولا يكون زينة في نفسه.




http://www.fikhguide.com/tourist/cloth/278

----------


## أمة الحليم

تحريم كشف الوجه عند السلف وأئمة المذاهب: 


https://safeshare.tv/submit?url=http...%3Dlqu5TfHI4J4

----------


## أمة الحليم

مطويات دعوية عن الحجاب ومواضيع أخرى:

http://www.koonoz.info/2014/07/matwiyats.html?m=1

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

نفع الله بك أختي أمة الحليم .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله في الجميع، وفي هذا المجلس الذي جمعنا بكم أسأل الله أن يوفقكم لكل خير

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> بارك الله في الجميع، وفي هذا المجلس الذي جمعنا بكم أسأل الله أن يوفقكم لكل خير


آمين

----------

